# Brine different meats together?



## phathead69 (Jan 30, 2018)

Got 3 Cornish hens Im fixing to brine and smoke. I also want to smoke a roast for beef stew later. Can they be brined together then smoked. Hens to appropriate temp then roast to IT of 125 or so. Put roast in fridge then simmer cpl days later with veggies and other goodies. I had originally planned on two separate pots of brine but smoke at same time. If I was going to take roast to higher temp during the smoke I wouldn't be as concerned. But at that low of temp could anything from the bird grow on the cow.


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 30, 2018)

Do them in separate brines.  I know pops has mentioned this alot in the past.


----------



## phathead69 (Jan 30, 2018)

C
Thanks and figured as much just thought I would ask


----------

